# Good Private Pediatrician - Hat Yai



## xtr3mx7 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello, I'm in dire need of a good pediatrician in Hat Yai. 

We use to go to Bangkok Hat Yai, and Sikarind Hospital. But whenever we need to talk to a pediatrician over night, there's none available.

In my home Country, I can call them anytime and rush to their house or private clinic. Here, it's more like a struggle to find an good private pediatrician that is available whenever some health issues arises.

Any help would be much appreciated 

Cheers!


----------

